# my new beautie



## kodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Konosuke HD2 300mm Wa-Sujihiki with Wenge handel from CKTGO






goes well with my carter that i got 6 month ago


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2014)

Good looking knives!


----------



## erikz (Jan 28, 2014)

Secksi!


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice! I need to get myself a carter haha.


----------



## kodo (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks, been getting into Konosuke knives i like my Gyuto from them, so i decided to plunge in there slicer.
going save up and in the future get a Honyaki from them.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not really into slicers but I LOVE the Carter...


----------



## hojuturtle (Jan 28, 2014)

Both look amazing.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 28, 2014)

That carter must be re-handled? It looks way too restrained for his handle work.


----------



## kodo (Jan 29, 2014)

it came from carter like that


----------



## mt_mac (Jan 29, 2014)

can't see it very well but I like the spacers running length wise on the carter


----------



## 29palms (Jan 30, 2014)

That Kono looks great, but that Carter is sick.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 30, 2014)

kodo said:


> it came from carter like that



Did'nt see the long spacers before on my phone pic, that screams Carter. My bad. Nice scores either way


----------

